# FARGO SCHEELS STATES A POLITICAL AGENDA



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

EVERYONE HAS A RIGHT TO A OPINION, BUT SOMEWHERE DOWN THE LINE, THERE COMES A TIME WHEN A PUBLIC RETAIL PLACE SHOULD TAKE A NUETRAL STANDPOINT. POINT BEING SCHEELS HAS ANTI KERRY POSTERS AND PRINT IN THEIR GUN SECTION. BEFORE WE ALL GET CARRIED AWAY HERE TAKE A LOOK AT IT FOR YOURSELF - TO ME IT WAS WRITTEN AND PORTRAYED VERY ONE SIDED AND NARROW MINDED (RUSH LIMBAUGH STYLE - YOU KNOW THAT DRUGGIE GUY). REMEMBER THE GUN BILL WAGON STARTED WITH THE BRADY BILL IN WHICH ONE OF REGANS RIGHT HAND MEN ENDED UP WITH A WHOLE IN HIS HEAd.ANYWAY SCHEELS WILL NOT GET A NICKLE OF BUISNESS ANYMORE AND MAYBY THE OTHER 40 TO 50% OF THE VOTING PUBLIC MAY DO THE SAME THING. WHEN A PERSON GOES SHOPPING THEY DO NOT TO BE SUBJECTED TO POLITICCAL VIEWS (AT LEAST NOT ONE SIDED ONES) THE NEXT TIME I GET A LOAF OF BREAD DO I NEED TO HEAR ABOUT ABOTION VIEWS? NEXT TIME I GET GAS HEAR/READ ABOUT THE WAR. REMEMBER I AM NOT CONDONEING A PERSONS OPION BUT JUST WHEN IS RIGHT TIME AND PLACE TO USE - DOES ANYONE ACTUALLY BELIEVE EVERY EMPLOYEE IN THAT STORE FEELS THAT THAT INFORMATION IS IN THEIR BEST BELIEF AS WELL?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Is it the smartest business decision ever...maybe not.

Is it a privately owned business where some (primarily the owners) can post nearly any kind of info they want...yes.

Do I feel you need to lay off the caps lock and do a little spell check...definitely.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

The people that are actually in there looking at guns will probably be happy with Scheels and be more apt to buy because of their stand on all that crap. Excellent marketing...although you're right, time and place for everything...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It is their decision...is it smart?...probably not,as they will lose some business...but evidently they have weighed that into their decision,and are willing to lose some customers.

They will also probably gain some customers because of their stand.

Smalls is right...please don't use Caps...to hard to read and takes up extra space on the server.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh great....another attack on Scheels.

Who cares.......give it up already!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Stop and think about where they are placed in the store. They are not at the check out or the shoe dept or the camping gear or bikes or clothing or the rest of the store just in the gun dept. you refer to this as one sided, because Kerry in his actions and co-sponsorship of the Shummer Adm on the Gun liability law would have made many of the guns sold by Scheels and other gun dealers illegal!

From a business perspective that are supporting the candidate that is less likely to affect there retail business. It is not just the loss of gun sales but the other tangibles that go with them. Scopes, ammo etc.

I am not defending Scheels but I could not allow the underlying point as to why it is posted and where to be left out of this discussion.

A business trying to protect there business is what it is.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Caps it is and I do like Scheels as a store, as well as their selection. Good luck to everyone this weekend. Experianced low duck numbers around Milnor, during early goose, but saw a pile around Carrington, while grousing. Can't make it out his weekend :-?[/quote]


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sheels sucks!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Nothing wrong with Scheels - you just have to know the right people...as with anything in life! :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Scheels has dropped all local advertising, no local paper, no shoppers, no radio and no TV. They went to national advertising agency to "get more bang for their buck".

So much for supporting the people that support them, outsourcing money that comes from the community. Goes hand in hand with their support of commercialized hunting and fishing!!

It doesn't matter what they hang in their gun dept. they do not stand for freelance hunters period!

Tylers right, they do suck!!


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

I am just glad Gander MTn opened and pretty soon as well Sportsman Wharehouse will also be up and running as well, It will be good for scheels to have a little competion here. On the other hand I have to say htis about the guys in the gun dept at scheels, most are at least the one I have dealt with is very knowledgeable and helpful when I am looking to buy a gun and also they will stand behind what they sell. But until I get more comfortable witht he other stores, I will still buy stuff there, but I might slowly but surly spend my money elsewhere. Scheels doses need to remember us Locals do spend our fair share of money too.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i wasn't real impressed with gander mtn so i'll have to check out SW when it opens up.


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

It still is a free country to do what you want in your own place of business. :soapbox: I will still shop at Sheels. :beer:


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

Its called "business" when it comes to the outsourcing. Why does everyone want to persecute someone for making a little money? Should we force them to not acknowledge a profitable business venture? And as far as expressing their political views, its their property and they can do what they want. Maybe a Kerry attack might do a little for business for them in the gun department. Niles, if you have a problem with a Kerry attack, choose not to read it or pay attention to it. Should we outlaw political signs and sitckers and maybe rewrite the Bill of Rights while were at it? Maybe we should criticize capitalism while we're bashing Scheels.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Unfortunately I have a feeling that a lot of people who see no problems with Scheel's signs will happen to be those that railed when the Dixie Chicks made their quote. It's the First Amendment, let them do as they choose, I bought my last shotgun at a smalltown retailer anyways, I have no problem supporting the little guys and not the big boys, even if they are from this area. I doubt they'll miss my business anyway.


----------

